# Couple donor ski questions



## Deezil (Oct 11, 2017)

There is a CL ad near me that has a couple skis, Id like to make a 14-16' probably V hull frankenjon..

There is a 1995 Seado XP that he thinks maybe has a fuel issue, and he also has a 1993 yamaha wave runner, it runs perfect.

Thoughts? Wants $775 for the pair, but have not talked to him about one or the other yet.

These good ones? Or should I look for something else?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Oct 12, 2017)

What is your budget?

Keep in mind buying the donor ski is just the tip of the iceberg in cost.

If you can afford it, a yammie 4 stroke ski can be bought for about $2500. Definitely best in class for all factors.

The yamaha brand has best reputation & parts are very easy to get.

Do a compression test & a crankcase leak test if they will let you. Also make sure it has spark. You can spend over $500 on a engine rebuild. Also look up the tunnel past grate & see if impeller is not beat up. Pump can be several more hundred to rebuild. I spent $150 just on carb kits. You get the picture.


----------



## Deezil (Oct 12, 2017)

budget is as little as possible, if its going to cost $2500 I wont do it. 

Thanks


----------



## duckman11 (Nov 9, 2017)

two pumps.....
two motors.....
two ecu.......
for 775$

man id jump on that like a fat kid on cake!!


----------

